# block device error

## a-slayeriq

Hallo,

Yesterday i decided to install Gentoo. So i printed the handbook and i started installing it with the minimal cd. The installation went good. After rebooting i got the next error:

```
>> Mounting filesystems

>> Activating udev...

>> Determining root device...

>> Block device 100 is not a valid root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...
```

I cant do anything now. I made the partitions like this:

```

sdb1 = windows partition 

sdb2= /boot

sdb3 = windows partition

sdb4 = swap

sdb5 = windows partition

sdb6 = /root

sdb7 = windows partition

```

My lilo.conf:

```
boot=/dev/hda             

prompt                  

timeout=50                

default=gentoo 

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb6 udev"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

How can i solve this problem.

Thanks in advance,

----------

## wynn

I think the problem is in

```
root=/dev/ram0
```

As initramfs is now used by genkernel to mount the root filesystem there is no "root=" â this may be what the document says (I haven't checked it) but your lilo.conf would, IMHO, work as

```
boot=/dev/hda             

prompt                 

timeout=50               

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  append="real_root=/dev/sdb6"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

From what I remember, the addition of "udev" to the kernel command line was to get over an early problem, I don't think it is necessary any longer and recent genkernel kernels have booted with the above arguments without any trouble.

One thing to make quite sure of though, is that the SATA high level drivers and the low level SATA chipset drivers are compiled into your kernel together with filesystem support for the root filesystem type.

There is some more on this in the KC13 FAQ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497930.html.

----------

## a-slayeriq

how can i edit the lilo.conf ?

----------

## wynn

Probably the simplest way is to boot up the minimal install cd, mount the root filesystem on /mnt/gentoo and edit /mnt/gentoo/etc/lilo.conf. To install it though, you will need to chroot in (from the QuickInstall http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml)

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile
```

and then run

```
/sbin/lilo
```

----------

## a-slayeriq

i get this

Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5: no such file or directory

----------

## wynn

I see you've got a /boot partition â was it mounted when genkernel ran? There's a genkernel argument

```
--mountboot             Mount BOOTDIR automatically if mountable
```

which is useful to make sure mistakes don't happen.

To see what has happened, boot your minimal install cd (again   :Sad:  ) and mount /dev/sdb6 on /mnt/gentoo.

Now check to see if there is anything in /mnt/gentoo/boot (there shouldn't be). If there is then it should be in your boot partition, shouldn't it?

Still booted into the install cd, make a new directory /mnt/gentoo/temp and mount your boot partition on it

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/temp

mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo/temp
```

You can now have a look and see what is missing and then copy it from /mnt/gentoo/boot to /mnt/gentoo/temp.

LILO should now find your missing kernel image (and initramfs too probably).

----------

## a-slayeriq

ok i'm going to try it now

----------

## a-slayeriq

i did what you said and i found that /mnt/gentoo/boot is empty if i mount sdb6 on /mnt/gentoo 

and i made the temp dir and i mounted sdb2 on it and these files where in temp

system.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  

initframfx-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 

map

boot

kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

boot.0810

lost+found

----------

## wynn

Sorry, I'm used to GRUB â that looks OK.

Did the error message

```
Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Fatal: open /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5: no such file or directory
```

 appear when you ran /sbin/lilo to install LILO? If so then you may not have had your boot partition mounted then.

If so, then you just need to mount it on /mnt/gentoo/boot, chroot in as before and run /sbin/lilo.

The initrd line may need a change but I'm not quite sure whether LILO looks at it only when /sbin/lilo is run or when it is booting â so I'll wait and see how you get on (and Google a bit   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## a-slayeriq

shall in uninstall my gentoo and juse grub ?

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> shall in uninstall my gentoo and juse grub ?

 No, I don't think so. The advantage of GRUB is that you can recompile an existing kernel without having to run GRUB again. With LILO a new compilation of an existing kernel, that is, overwriting the old image in /boot with the new one, require /sbin/lilo to be run. LILO is just as good a boot manager as GRUB â it's a matter of preference and that most distros use GRUB by default.

The note about a possible change to the initrd line: no change is required.

I should have mentioned in the instructions on editing lilo.conf that you should mount /boot before running /sbin/lilo, sorry.

----------

## a-slayeriq

so i have to do this now

mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo

and then 

/sbin/lilo

----------

## a-slayeriq

i did this

```
livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

```

then i mounted sdb2 (sdb2 is my boot) with

```
mount /dev/sdb2 /boot
```

and here i did this 

```
/sbin/lilo
```

after this i got this message

```
Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed 

and 

added gentoo

added windows
```

and now the error changed becouse first i got 

```
>> Mounting filesystems

>> Activating udev...

>> Determining root device...

>> Block device 100 is not a valid root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...
```

and now i get

```
>> Mounting filesystems

>> Activating udev...

>> Determining root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...
```

and should the root partition be primary extendet or logical ?

----------

## wynn

I feel sure that mounting /boot after chroot has the same effect as mounting it before and the response from LILO

```
Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

added gentoo

added windows
```

looks OK. You can get rid of the warning by adding

```
lba32
```

to the global options as in

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

lba32

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  append="real_root=/dev/sdb6"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

I can't see any reason for it now to say

```
>> Determining root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...
```

unless there is a typo in the line

```
append="real_root=/dev/sdb6"
```

When it says "Please specify a device to boot", you could try typing in /dev/sdb6 and see if that gets over the problem.

Just to correct the earlier instructions for editing lilo.conf

```
# mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# cd /

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

and you should now be able to edit lilo.conf with

```
nano /etc/lilo.conf
```

----------

## a-slayeriq

```
boot=/dev/sdb

prompt

lba32

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  append="real_root=/dev/sdb6"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

this is my current lilo.conf its not boot=/dev/hda but boot=/dev/sdb and i didnt make any typo i looked at it for a couple of times. But can you tell my why this problem  happens and could iot be becouse of the fact that my partitions arent called hda1 and hda2 etc but sdb1 sdb2 etc ?

----------

## wynn

The lilo.conf you posted at first had "boot=/dev/hda" and that's what I copied.

Using sdb1, sdb2 instead of hda1, hda2 will make no difference.

There is one thing though, the lilo.conf manpage says *Quote:*   

> This configuration file specifies that lilo uses the Master Boot Record on /dev/hda.

 and it's talking about the line "boot=/dev/hda" in the example config.

As you are using "boot=/dev/sdb" LILO is being installed In the MBR on /dev/sdb and the BIOS will probably be booting from the MBR on /dev/sda.

You might try changing "boot=/dev/sdb" to "boot=/dev/sda" in your lilo.conf and reinstalling (running /sbin/lilo after going through the editing procedure in the previous post).

----------

## a-slayeriq

ok i tried sda but it could find sda so it should be sdb i think

----------

## wynn

I've been looking again at the partition layout you posted at the beginning

```
sdb1 = windows partition

sdb2= /boot

sdb3 = windows partition

sdb4 = swap

sdb5 = windows partition

sdb6 = /root

sdb7 = windows partition
```

and there is no extended partition defined.

If sdb1, sdb2 and sdb3 are primary partitions, then the only way you can put any further partitions on the drive is to make sdb4 extended taking the whole of the rest of the disk. Then swap would be sdb5, sdb6 would be a windows partition, sdb7 would be root and sdb8 would be windows again.

Cross posting : if it boots from /dev/sdb then I can't see what could be wrong.

The code which is run to mount root in the initramfs issues the message ">> The root block device is unspecified or not detected." if it hasn't been able to get anything useful from the real_root argument.

Again, you could try entering /dev/sdb6 when the boot stops at this point and see if it can continue.

----------

## a-slayeriq

if i enter /dev/sdb6 then it tells me:

```

>> Mounting filesystems

>> Activating udev...

>> Determining root device...

>> Block device /dev/sdb6 is not a valid root device...

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

   Please specify a device to boot, or âshellâ for a shell...

```

sdb3 isnt primary but sdb4 is so my swap is primary.

```
sdb1 = windows partition /primary

sdb2= /boot /primary

sdb3 = windows partition 

sdb4 = swap /primary

sdb5 = windows partition

sdb6 = /root

sdb7 = windows partition
```

----------

## wynn

I'm sorry, if you have high level and low level support for your SATA disk compiled into the kernel (see the KC13 FAQ) I can't think of anything else to try.

----------

## a-slayeriq

thx for your help but where can i get any support for my problem i've searched everywhere and then i ended here   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> thx for your help but where can i get any support for my problem i've searched everywhere and then i ended here

 The message "Block device /dev/sdb6 is not a valid root device..." probably means that support for your SATA drive is not compiled in to your kernel: hence the suggestion that you look at the FAQ KC13: I just installed a new kernel and it won't boot.

There are too many possible reasons for booting to fail to go through them one by one saying "Try this, try that".

This appears to be your first Gentoo install and perhaps your first Linux install â there may be messages that have come up during the install which you couldn't make any sense of and skipped to the next step. One of these may point to the missing bit which is causing the boot to fail.

There seem to be only two ways forward: repeat the Gentoo installation from scratch, reading each step in the installation guide carefully before carrying it out and checking, as far as you can, that it was successful before going on to the next.

The other possibility is to install a binary distro like Ubuntu, Kubuntu or Xubuntu and get some experience in running Linux: understanding the messages which pop up, finding out how to configure things, where the log files are and how to read and get information out of them. Most of the background stuff will have been done for you and you will have a working system to learn from. At present, with Gentoo, you are struggling just to get it to boot.

Not advice you are going to welcome, I'm sure: there are lots of books with titles like "Teach Yourself X in 24 hours" but a much more realistic view is Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years.

----------

## a-slayeriq

hey wynn i found something if i typ /dev/hda then it tries mounting it but if i typ /dev/sdb then it just give me this Block device /dev/sdb is not a valid root device.. Does this mean something ?

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> hey wynn i found something if i typ /dev/hda then it tries mounting it but if i typ /dev/sdb then it just give me this Block device /dev/sdb is not a valid root device.. Does this mean something ?

 I think it is due to the IDE modules being loaded but not the SATA modules, see the following:

I have looked through the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (which I think is the one you used), in particular, section 7. "Configuring the Kernel".

According to that, the procedure you would have used to compile your kernel is

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all
```

Using just "genkernel all" assumes you have only ext2 or ext3 filesystems, is that correct?

"emerge gentoo-sources" will bring in linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 and the "zcat /proc/config.gz ..." will copy over the config for the kernel which the minimal install cd runs which is 2.6.17-gentoo-r7.

I've done some experiments using the 2.6.17 config with gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 and with gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r5 and, in both cases, the SATA drivers aren't configured and therefore aren't compiled.

This, I believe, is why your kernel fails to boot.

There seem to be two solutionsGo through the above procedure to compile your kernel again except do

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all
```

This will compile a 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 kernel which boots.Instead of "genkernel all" run

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

and add the SATA support to the configuration yourself. There is an excellent guide to help you â NeddySeagoons' Rough Guide to DIY Kernels â and the KC13 FAQ mentioned beforeIn either case, after booting and logging in, you will need NeddySeagoons' Rough guide to Fixing Networking as the Ethernet over Firewire driver is loaded and will pinch eth0 which will stop your networking.

----------

## a-slayeriq

but how can i compile my kernel again jsut by typing 

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all
```

in minimal cd ?

----------

## wynn

It's mounting the root filesystem, the boot partition, /proc, chrooting and then

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all
```

The same sequence as when you first compiled it, just the explicit version number for gentoo-sources.

The commands for mounting, chrooting and so on have been given above for editing lilo.conf and running /sbin/lilo

----------

## a-slayeriq

ok this is what i did i deleted vista    :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  and i'm installing gentoo right now i have to compile the kernel now but i need some help so it doesnt go wrong this time   :Laughing:  . 

here my new partition table:

```
sdb1 = /boot

sdb2= /swap

sdb3 = /root
```

i want to know should i use genkernel or genkernel --menuconfig ?

and should i use lilo or grub ? i know this is a choice of the user but you know more of linux then me so could you tell me ?

thx in advance,

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> here my new partition table:
> 
> ```
> sdb1 = /boot
> 
> ...

 I should use genkernel as kernel configuration is an extra burden you could do without at this stage: just make sure you get the 2.6.17-r7 gentoo sources so it will boot.

There are probably more people here that know about GRUB than LILO so you should find it easier to get help if you choose GRUB.

You say you are installing on sdb, what is sda? The boot loader will usually be installed on sda unless the BIOS sees the disks in a different order.

----------

## a-slayeriq

how can i see what's  sda

----------

## a-slayeriq

ok i'm done, i installed grub and now everything loads nlyi get this

VFS: insert root floppy and press enter

and if i press enter i get kernel panic

i found out the error is becouse i didnt compile my sata drivers i want to recompile now how do i recomile my kernel without screwing up my system

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> ok i'm done, i installed grub and now everything loads nlyi get this
> 
> VFS: insert root floppy and press enter
> 
> and if i press enter i get kernel panic
> ...

 Well done, you're on the way to becoming a Linux expert: it's all in solving your own problems by finding what others have done and applying it to your own situation.

I've been looking though the posts too: here's one which seems to cover it: look at NeddySeagoon's replies especially https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3051763.html#3051763. You will also find some quite easy to follow stuff about adding the SATA drivers in the KC13 FAQ under "2) Kernel panic â VFS error:" which also has a link (in Resources) to another FAQ on configuring and compiling a kernel.

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> how can i see what's  sda

 Well, basicly, have you got two SATA disks? If so, what have you got on the other one?

Two SATA disks because if you only had one it would usually be called sda.

----------

## a-slayeriq

 *Quote:*   

> Well done, you're on the way to becoming a Linux expert: it's all in solving your own problems by finding what others have done and applying it to your own situation. 

 

thanks    :Very Happy: 

i read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3051763.html#3051763 but there's not explained how to rebuild the kernel just how to resume compiling. But if i just do make menuconfig and then make && make modules_install will that recompile  ?

and i just have 1 harddrive in my pc...

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> i read https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3051763.html#3051763 but there's not explained how to rebuild the kernel just how to resume compiling. But if i just do make menuconfig and then make && make modules_install will that recompile  ?

 Just to dot the i's and cross the t'schroot as before â NeddySeagoon has a guide for this too NeddySeagoons' Rough Guide to Chrooting except you will have to replace hda by sda, that is, /boot is /dev/sda1 where it is hda1 in the guidecd to your kernel source directory

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

Run

```
make menuconfig
```

and make the changes to the kernel configuration: there are brief navigation instructions at the top of the first frameLeave menuconfig by selecting Exit and selecting "Yes" to save your new configurationCopy the config to /boot under a name which includes the kernel version, for instance

```
cp -pv .config /boot/config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Run

```
make mrproper
```

to clean out all the old stuff and start afreshCopy the saved config back in

```
cp -pv /boot/config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 .config
```

Run

```
make && make modules_install
```

When compilation is done, save your new kernel to /boot

```
cp -pv arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Check that your grub.conf has an entry for the new kernel, if not, add a new section like

```
title 2006.1 Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

Make sure that the "root" line is correct for your systemExit from the chrootUnmount /mnt/gentoo/boot, /mnt/gentoo and /procNow you should be able to reboot

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> and i just have 1 harddrive in my pc...

 and the CD/DVD-ROM drive isn't SATA?

----------

## a-slayeriq

thanks i'm trying it right now an i think my cd-rom is sata

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> i think my cd-rom is sata

 Solves the mystery!

----------

## a-slayeriq

 *Quote:*   

> Solves the mystery!

 

hehe   :Laughing: 

btw my kernel is recompiling now i added some sata drivers i'm not sure they're gonna work.

----------

## a-slayeriq

rebuilding went perfect only now i get this 

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server avaible, giving up.

VFS: unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: insert root floppy and press enter

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option.
```

and if i press enter i get kernel panic.

----------

## wynn

"unknown-block(2,0)" is the floppy drive â it looks as though, for some reason, you have CONFIG_ROOT_NFS selected in your .config and this is causing the error â you have got the SATA support compiled in, not as modules haven't you? If you use "m" to select the options like "< >" you will get a module, you have to use "y" instead. Could you check the settings you have against those recommended in KC13? 

One thing that hasn't been shown is the SATA chipset you have: can you run lspci when booted into the install cd and post the lines with either IDE or SATA in them, please?

Could you also post the version of the kernel sources that you are compiling?

Back to NFS_ROOT: when you run "make menuconfig" again, could you navigate to

```
  -> File systems

     -> Network File Systems
```

and change

```
< > NFS file system support
```

to have the "< >" empty?

----------

## a-slayeriq

i dont have a floppy drive. And i selected all my drivers with y not with m   :Very Happy: 

here the output of lspci:

```
IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/FBM/FR/FW/FWR (ICH6 family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) Sata controller (rev 03)
```

and i dont know for sure if < > NFS file system support was enabled. Is  NFS file system support not enabled by default ?

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> i dont have a floppy drive. And i selected all my drivers with y not with m  
> 
> here the output of lspci:
> 
> ```
> ...

 then you should have, as well as

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   SCSI device support  --->

<*>   SCSI disk support

     SCSI low-level drivers  --->

<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support
```

```
<*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> and i dont know for sure if < > NFS file system support was enabled. Is  NFS file system support not enabled by default ?

 Well, I didn't look carefully enough to see when the CONFIG_ROOT_NFS option was enabled. You can check very quickly by cd'ing to your kernel source directory and running

```
grep NFS .config
```

If it doesn't show ROOT_NFS then it's OK. It might show "CONFIG_NFS_FS=m" as this seems to be a default. If it shows ROOT_NFS then you will have to change "< > NFS file system support" to blank and that will remove it.

----------

## a-slayeriq

i have checked NFS and it was enabled so it should work the only thing is i cant find

```
<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support
```

 i searched in 

```
SCSI low-level drivers  
```

i have kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

----------

## wynn

The settings were copied from the KC13 FAQ â but for kernels 2.6.18 and below. Again from KC13, for 2.6.19 you still need

```
   Device Drivers  --->

   SCSI device support  --->

<*>   SCSI disk support
```

You don't need anything under

```
SCSI low-level drivers  --->
```

but you now need

```
Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

<*> ATA device support

<*>   AHCI SATA support

<*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

You don't need NFS support unless you have another machine you are going to mount partitions from over NFS. As you are going to be reconfiguring your kernel, you can remove it if you like.

You also need to have filesystem support compiled in, see KC13 for that.

----------

## a-slayeriq

ok i disabled NFS and i enabled 

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

<*> ATA device support

<*>   AHCI SATA support

<*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
```

and now i get this

```
VFS:Unable to mount sdb3 fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option
```

drivers again   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## a-slayeriq

i changed my grub.conf to

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 not sdb but sda
```

and it worked

thx wynn for all your help man i think your gonna see aloot of topics from me   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

but now i'm gonna celebrate now   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wynn

Could you upload your kernel .config file (/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config when booted up to the installcd) and /var/log/messages to http://pastebin.ca and post the URIs you get back?

Instructions are here.

If you go to the bottom of the first page, you will be able to select a shorter time for the files to stay there, a week should do it.

----------

## a-slayeriq

everything works now exept that i have a azerty keyboard and i would like to set it to azerty only i have acces deniend to /etc/conf.d/keymaps. and i'm logged in as root

----------

## wynn

 *a-slayeriq wrote:*   

> everything works now exept that i have a azerty keyboard and i would like to set it to azerty only i have acces deniend to /etc/conf.d/keymaps. and i'm logged in as root

 I'm very pleased â and a lot of it is down to your own hard work, too.

Can you post the output from

```
ls -alF /etc/conf.d
```

and

```
mount
```

please?

----------

## a-slayeriq

oke i'm installing kde atm i'l post it when its done   :Smile: 

----------

## mcorsi

Wynn - Thanks so much for all the help you posted on this thread. I have been plagued for over a week with misc. errors all based around the lack of SATA support when using genkernel (defaults). Since most systems come with SATA drives, do you think the instructions should be ammended to reflect the lack of SATA support in a genkernel default install? Anyhow, thanks again.

----------

## wynn

 *mcorsi wrote:*   

> Wynn - Thanks so much for all the help you posted on this thread. I have been plagued for over a week with misc. errors all based around the lack of SATA support when using genkernel (defaults). Since most systems come with SATA drives, do you think the instructions should be ammended to reflect the lack of SATA support in a genkernel default install? Anyhow, thanks again.

 Since 2007.0 will appear soon, it is only a temporary situation â perhaps a temporary note would be enough.

----------

